# good morning at the flats



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

hit the flats in lower west yesterday 7-10am. outgoing tide. wind under 10. lost a biggun early up shallow that ran off w/my spook jr. fished deeper w/mirrowlure and softdine but no bait or takers. went shallow again where the bait was and got on a school for the last hr.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Purdy


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

sweet !!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Fatties..Congrats


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Great Job!


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Sweeeeeeeeet!!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great job!


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice. Did you happen to check their stomachs to see what they were eating? That lower one looks really fat.


----------



## BHOOKER (Apr 9, 2014)

nice looking fish. Thanks for the good report.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

habanerojooz said:


> Nice. Did you happen to check their stomachs to see what they were eating? That lower one looks really fat.


i didnt but should have. i was throwing a 1/8oz zoom fluke when i got on 'em


----------



## Coastal Fishing Gear (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice mess of fish!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks for the report !
Nice fish !
I was wondering about fishing tomorrow or not what with the off color water . Appears they felt secure enough in the brown water to be in tight .


----------

